
How Electric Vehicles Could End Car Ownership as We Know It - jseliger
http://www.wsj.com/articles/how-electric-vehicles-could-end-car-ownership-as-we-know-it-1484488803
======
chmaynard
> It may also mean you’ll use your garage for something other than a car.

Clearly, the person who wrote this is not a Californian. In suburban
California, garages are mostly used as storage lockers for the detritus of our
consumer culture.

